# Stick Blender



## Relle (Feb 10, 2012)

Aldi has a stick blender on special from Saturday 18th Feb, its S/S and only $14.99 with a removable stick bit on it for cleaning, so if you need a spare its a good price, think they said it comes in two colours - red and not sure of the other colour.


----------

